# Si crees que porque tienes/tengas dinero eres mejor, te equivocas



## Ani233

Buenos días:

Tengo una duda. Sé cuándo se utiliza el subjuntivo con la palabra porque , pero no sé si lo debo  utilizar en esta oración:

Si crees que porque *tienes/tengas *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas.

Me gustaría que alguien pudiera ayudarme.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## anahiseri

Si el hablante sabe que la otra persona (tú) tiene dinero:
Si crees que porque *tienes *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas.

Si el hablante no está hablando de esa persona concreta, sino en general (si alguien tiene dinero...)
Si crees que porque *tengas *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas.
= Si crees que una persona es mejor porque *tiene *dinero, te equivocas.


----------



## iosu98

Si crees que por tener dinero eres mejor, te equivocas.


----------



## Circunflejo

anahiseri said:


> Si el hablante sabe que la otra persona (tú) tiene dinero:
> Si crees que porque *tienes *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas.
> 
> Si el hablante no está hablando de esa persona concreta, sino en general (si alguien tiene dinero...)
> Si crees que porque *tengas *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas.


----------



## anahiseri

iosu98 said:


> Si crees que por tener dinero eres mejor, te equivocas.


 

esto puede ser en los dos sentidos de mi mensaje nº 2


----------



## anahiseri

= Si crees que una persona es mejor porque *tiene *dinero, te equivocas.
= Si crees que una persona es mejor porque *tenga *dinero, te equivocas.

creo que se puede poner el verbo en las dos formas si hablamos en general, sin referirnos a una persona concreta.


----------



## chileno

anahiseri said:


> Si el hablante sabe que la otra persona (tú) tiene dinero:
> Si crees que porque *tienes *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas.
> 
> Si el hablante no está hablando de esa persona concreta, sino en general (si alguien tiene dinero...)
> Si crees que porque *tengas *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas.
> = Si crees que una persona es mejor porque *tiene *dinero, te equivocas.


Para mí las dos estarían bien si estoy hablando contigo.

Si crees que porque *tienes *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas. (Sé que tienes dinero)

Si crees que porque *tengas *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas. (No sé si tienes dinero o no estoy seguro de que lo tengas)

No?


----------



## anahiseri

chileno said:


> Para mí las dos estarían bien si estoy hablando contigo.


no lo tengo claro, me suena raro


----------



## Ani233

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## duvija

Estoy de acuerdo con chileno


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo también lo veo como chileno. El uso del indicativo o el subjuntivo depende de si el hecho al que se refiere esa forma verbal es un hecho cierto o incierto. Con el subjuntivo simplemente se enuncia una inferencia (negativa, en este caso: tener dinero !-> ser mejor persona); con el indicativo se enuncia esa inferencia y se afirma además el antecedente de la inferencia (afirmo que TIENES dinero, y que eso no te hace mejor persona).


----------



## duvija

Ahora que lo releo, ni siquiera necesito estar en la duda. Aunque sepa que el interlocutor tiene dinero, puedo usar el subjuntivo igual. Sospecho que es uno de los casos de España vs Latinoamérica en el uso del subjuntivo. (Voy a consultar con el Rey del Subjuntivo - peterdg, si aparece). Es que mi duda puede resolverse al eliminar esa frase y dejar: 
_Si crees que eres mejor, te equivocas._ (Tal vez el poder agregar tienes/tengas se remite a que mi duda es 'si crees ser mejor o no lo crees'


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Para mí, la respuesta reside en los subconjuntos dentro de la oración (conjunto global).


1[Si crees que] [*porque tienes dinero*] [eres mejor] [te equivocas]

2[Si crees que porque] ["*tengas dinero*"] [eres mejor] [te equivocas]


----------



## JuanSamaranch

Para mí la opción de subjuntivo es correcta porque la proposición está incrustada en una condicional. Si la hacemos una oración independiente, será incorrecta:
*Juan cree que uno es mejor porque tenga dinero.
No soy hablante nativo. Corríjanme si hablo mal. Saludos.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Roque Li said:


> *Juan cree que uno es mejor porque tenga dinero.
> No soy hablante nativo. Corríjanme si hablo mal. Saludos.


Juan cree que uno es mejor porque tenga dinero. 
Juan cree que uno *no *es mejor "_porque tenga dinero_".
Juan cree que* uno es mejor si* *tiene *dinero.
Juan cree uno *no *es mejor (solo) *porque tenga *dinero.

En la frase original (_Si crees que porque tienes/tengas dinero_), no considero que deba emplearse el subjuntivo, y haría la comprobación usando un negativo:

_—Si crees que porque *no *tienes dinero 
—Si crees que porque *no *tengas dinero 
_
Diferente sería:
_
No porque *tengas *dinero.
No porque no *tengas *dinero.
_
Frases, éstas últimas, exclusivas del subjuntivo.

En la frase original, El verbo 'creer' se une con el verbo 'tener': *Creer que *(porque)* tienes.* (_tú crees que tienes_).


----------



## Aviador

Pues yo voy a discrepar; la única opción que me suena natural es la del indicativo. El subjuntivo _tenga_ me suena muy extraño y no veo en ese texto que la duda sea si esa persona indeterminada tiene dinero o no, sino si el interlocutor cree que tener dinero hace a alguien mejor, es decir, se parte del supuesto de que esa persona indeterminada sí tiene dinero. Por lo tanto, el indicativo me basta.



anahiseri said:


> ... Si el hablante no está hablando de esa persona concreta, sino en general (si alguien tiene dinero...)
> Si crees que porque *tengas *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas...


Bueno, yo nunca usaría la segunda persona singular para referirme a una persona indeterminada, menos aún si en la oración principal usara _tú_ para dirigirme directamente a mi interlocutor. Para eso uso _alguien_: _Si crees que porque alguien tiene dinero es mejor, te equivocas_. De hecho, cuando leí el título del hilo y la pregunta de Ani233, no se me pasó por la mente que la subordinada pudiera referirse a otra persona que no fuera el interlocutor del emisor.

Entonces, yo lo diría así:

_Si crees que porque alguien tiene dinero es mejor, te equivocas_. (Quien tiene dinero es una persona indeterminada)
_Si crees que porque tienes dinero eres mejor, te equivocas_. (Quien tiene dinero es el interlocutor del hablante)


----------



## jorgema

Aviador said:


> Pues yo voy a discrepar; la única opción que me suena natural es la del indicativo. El subjuntivo _tenga_ me suena muy extraño y no veo en ese texto que la duda sea si esa persona indeterminada tiene dinero o no, sino si el interlocutor cree que tener dinero hace a alguien mejor, es decir, se parte del supuesto de que esa persona indeterminada sí tiene dinero. Por lo tanto, el indicativo me basta.



Concuerdo. De entrada, el subjuntivo me pareció completamente extraño. Si me pidieran una alternativa, creo que la única que daría sería con el infinitivo: Si crees que por tener dinero...


----------



## Doraemon-

duvija said:


> Ahora que lo releo, ni siquiera necesito estar en la duda. Aunque sepa que el interlocutor tiene dinero, puedo usar el subjuntivo igual. Sospecho que es uno de los casos de España vs Latinoamérica en el uso del subjuntivo. (Voy a consultar con el Rey del Subjuntivo - peterdg, si aparece). Es que mi duda puede resolverse al eliminar esa frase y dejar:
> _Si crees que eres mejor, te equivocas._ (Tal vez el poder agregar tienes/tengas se remite a que mi duda es 'si crees ser mejor o no lo crees'



Correcto, lo de que puedes utilizarlo siempre en subjuntivo. Aunque sepas que tiene dinero, no hace falta que lo digas. Es una información adicional que puedes añadir utilizando el indicativo, o no hacerlo, y mantener el subjuntivo, que siempre estará bien dicho, y sería equivalente a la versión que se ha dicho en infinitivo.
Sin embargo no creo que sea muy diferente entre España y Latinoamérica (o al menos toda Latinoamérica, algunos quizá usen más la forma en infinitivo y otros el subjuntivo, pero no mucho más, creo).


----------



## JuanSamaranch

En este caso parece bastante difícil distinguir la semántica entre el subjuntivo y el indicativo. Pero sí podemos cambiar un poco la oración para observar mejor:
1) Si Juan está gordo porque consume demasiada cerveza, será responsabilidad de él mismo/a su novia no le gustará.
2) Si Juan está gordo porque consuma demasiada cerveza, será responsabilidad de él mismo/#a su novia no le gustará (que esté así fuera de forma).
En la primera oración, el enfoque de la condicional puede variar y por eso ambas apódosis son naturales. Sin embargo, si usamos el subjuntivo se enfoca en la relación causa-efecto y solo la primera apódosis suena natural. Corríjanme si hablo mal. Saludos.


----------



## JuanSamaranch

Se me ocurren otros contextos con la oración de este tema:
a. Si crees que eres mejor porque tienes dinero, anímate a pedirle la mano a Dulcinea/te equivocas.
b. Si crees que eres mejor porque tengas dinero, #anímate a pedirle la mano a Dulcinea/te equivocas.
En b, la apódosis anímate a pedirle la mano a Dulcinea no encaja bien porque en la prótasis se enfoca en la relación causa-efecto entre tener dinero y ser mejor y se espera comentar algo sobre esta relación. Corríjanme si hablo mal. Saludos.
Bueno, en b, la primera apódosis también será posible si indica "anímate a pedirle la mano a Dulcinea porque le gusta esta lógica". Corríjanme si hablo mal. Saludos.


----------



## Splatoon33

Ani233 said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Tengo una duda. Sé cuándo se utiliza el subjuntivo con la palabra porque , pero no sé si lo debo  utilizar en esta oración:
> 
> Si crees que porque *tienes/tengas *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas.
> 
> Me gustaría que alguien pudiera ayudarme.
> Muchas gracias.



Hola.
Yo pienso que sólo es correcto con 'tienes', y esto ocurre por el empleo del verbo creer en este caso, pues no puedes creer en dos cosas que son contradictorias, no puedes creer que alguien tiene dinero y que no lo tiene a la vez, y esto es precisamente el objeto del subjuntivo. Se ve más claro cambiando el orden de la frase:
• Te equivocas si crees que porque tienes dinero eres mejor.
• *Te equivocas si crees que porque tengas dinero eres mejor.

Así pues, yo lo expresaría de tal modo:
• Si porque tienes/tengas dinero crees que eres mejor, te equivocas.

Saludos.


----------



## Splatoon33

Splatoon33 said:


> Hola.
> Yo pienso que sólo es correcto con 'tienes', y esto ocurre por el empleo del verbo creer en este caso, pues no puedes creer en dos cosas que son contradictorias, no puedes creer que alguien tiene dinero y que no lo tiene a la vez, y esto es precisamente el objeto del subjuntivo. Se ve más claro cambiando el orden de la frase:
> • Te equivocas si crees que porque tienes dinero eres mejor.
> • *Te equivocas si crees que porque tengas dinero eres mejor.
> 
> Así pues, yo lo expresaría de tal modo:
> • Si porque tienes/tengas dinero crees que eres mejor, te equivocas.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola.
Me cito a mí mismo.
Ayer le pregunté a un profesor sobre este asunto y me dijo que el presente del subjuntivo no puede ir con ese 'si' del condicional, por lo que mi opinión anterior es todo un dislate. 
No obstante, en la frase del enunciado el verbo de ese condicional es 'creer', por lo que a lo mejor la frase tanto con 'tienes' como con 'tengas', es correcta.
Pero espera otras respuestas.
Saludos.


----------



## JuanSamaranch

Splatoon33 said:


> Hola.
> Me cito a mí mismo.
> Ayer le pregunté a un profesor sobre este asunto y me dijo que el presente del subjuntivo no puede ir con ese 'si' del condicional, por lo que mi opinión anterior es todo un dislate.
> No obstante, en la frase del enunciado el verbo de ese condicional es 'creer', por lo que a lo mejor la frase tanto con 'tienes' como con 'tengas', es correcta.
> Pero espera otras respuestas.
> Saludos.



¡Hola! En la Nueva Gramática sí se habla de la posibilidad de que la condicional legalice el subjuntivo en subordinada de porque. Aquí tiene el enlace. 1


----------



## Splatoon33

Roque Li said:


> ¡Hola! En la Nueva Gramática sí se habla de la posibilidad de que la condicional legalice el subjuntivo en subordinada de porque. Aquí tiene el enlace. 1


Hola.
Sí, en efecto. Pero en el caso del ejemplo de esa oración el verbo que no puede ir en el presente del subjuntivo es "tener", al igual que el de la de este tema, que es 'creer'.
 •Si *tienes (no 'tengas') *que quedarte en casa porque la puerta está/esté cerrada, llámame.

Por eso me decanto ahora por pensar que la frase de este tema tanto con el 'tienes' como con el 'tengas' ha de ser correcta.
Saludos.


----------



## JuanSamaranch

Splatoon33 said:


> Hola.
> Sí, en efecto. Pero en el caso del ejemplo de esa oración el verbo que no puede ir en el presente del subjuntivo es "tener", al igual que el de la de este tema, que es 'creer'.
> •Si *tienes (no 'tengas') *que quedarte en casa porque la puerta está/esté cerrada, llámame.
> 
> Por eso me decanto ahora por pensar que la frase de este tema tanto con el 'tienes' como con el 'tengas' ha de ser correcta.
> Saludos.



Claro. El modo de la condicional es otra cosa y estábamos hablando del modo del verbo de _porque_. El ejemplo del tema podría ser correcto porque _creer que_ semánticamente podría ser periférico (como si dijera _en la opinión de alguien_) y por eso el inductor _si _podría influenciar directamente la subordinada de _creer que_. No estoy seguro. Saludos.


----------



## chileno

Ahora que veo esto por segunda vez...



chileno said:


> Para mí las dos estarían bien si estoy hablando contigo.
> 
> Si crees que porque *tienes *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas. (Sé que tienes dinero)
> 
> Si crees que porque *tengas *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas. (No sé si tienes dinero o no estoy seguro de que lo tengas)
> 
> No?



El subjuntivo se estaría usando porque puede que el tipo no *tenga* dinero, pero cree que si lo *tuviera* sería mejor que los demás, no?


----------



## S.V.

Roque Li said:


> Claro. El modo de la condicional es otra cosa y estábamos hablando del modo del verbo de _porque_. El ejemplo del tema podría ser correcto porque _creer que_ semánticamente podría ser periférico (como si dijera _en la opinión de alguien_) y por eso el inductor _si _podría influenciar directamente la subordinada de _creer que_. No estoy seguro. Saludos.


En principio,_ creer _puede inducir el subjuntivo (25.5k): _Creí que fuera el grito de un pájaro extraño; Muchos creen que sea obra de los pólipos_. Si suenan mejor en ciertas zonas, también explicaría el matiz regional, cuando el subjuntivo no es genérico o prospectivo.

En este caso, me parece que el rechazo del hablante a la proposición lo acerca a_ "no eres mejor porque tengas dinero_,_ aunque lo creas_". No importa que el hablante conozca que tiene dinero, sólo su rechazo a que nos valga_ ser mejores_ ("rechazo" como inductor: _Si acaso crees_...).


----------



## JuanSamaranch

S.V. said:


> En principio,_ creer _puede inducir el subjuntivo (25.5k): _Creí que fuera el grito de un pájaro extraño; Muchos creen que sea obra de los pólipos_. Si suenan mejor en ciertas zonas, también explicaría el matiz regional, cuando el subjuntivo no es genérico o prospectivo.
> 
> En este caso, me parece que el rechazo del hablante a la proposición lo acerca a_ "no eres mejor porque tengas dinero_,_ aunque lo creas_". No importa que el hablante conozca que tiene dinero, sólo su rechazo a que nos valga_ ser mejores_ ("rechazo" como inductor: _Si acaso crees_...).


¡Gracias! El caso en que _creer_ induce subjuntivo afecta al verbo nuclear de la subordinada en función de complemento de _creer_, pero no afecta al modo del verbo de la subordinada de _porque_. En el caso del tema, la clave es _si_ sin duda para mí. Podemos hacer más generalizaciones:

Si en tu opinión porque *tengas *dinero eres mejor, te equivocas.
Si crees que porque *tengas *dinero eres mejor, felicidades, el jefe piensa lo mismo.
Saludos


----------



## S.V.

La diferencia regional que mencionaba explicaría la discordancia entre nativos. En La Plata fue extensa la influencia italiana, por ejemplo. En italiano _creer _+ subjuntivo es común. La NGLE también menciona que "_los usos inesperados del subjuntivo _[…]_ se dan generalmente_"_ con verbos proposicionales_ (_creer, imaginar, pensar_). Estaríamos asumiendo que, como_ si _fuerza el indicativo_ crees_, el contagio no puede ocurrir.

Si la oración original fuera "hipotética" como la de la NGLE, estaría de acuerdo en que la condicional es el inductor. Pero en mi opinión es el rechazo anticipado del hablante, que ya piensa "_te equivocas_" desde el inicio. Lo mismo predice _Te equivocas al pensar que porque tengas dinero eres mejor. Está estúpido. ¡Juan cree que porque uno tenga dinero, se vive mejor!_ Sin condicional, aceptables a mi ver, aunque no sé si lo sean para todos los nativos_._

Tu segunda oración me parece anómala. Podría darse si aún piensa que ambos "se equivocan" y rechaza _ser mejor_. Las _felicidades _serían sarcásticas.


----------



## JuanSamaranch

S.V. said:


> La diferencia regional que mencionaba explicaría la discordancia entre nativos. En La Plata fue extensa la influencia italiana, por ejemplo. En italiano _creer _+ subjuntivo es común. La NGLE también menciona que "_los usos inesperados del subjuntivo _[…]_ se dan generalmente_"_ con verbos proposicionales_ (_creer, imaginar, pensar_). Estaríamos asumiendo que, como_ si _fuerza el indicativo_ crees_, el contagio no puede ocurrir.
> 
> Si la oración original fuera "hipotética" como la de la NGLE, estaría de acuerdo en que la condicional es el inductor. Pero en mi opinión es el rechazo anticipado del hablante, que ya piensa "_te equivocas_" desde el inicio. Lo mismo predice _Te equivocas al pensar que porque tengas dinero eres mejor. Está estúpido. ¡Juan cree que porque uno tenga dinero, se vive mejor!_ Sin condicional, aceptables a mi ver, aunque no sé si lo sean para todos los nativos_._
> 
> Tu segunda oración me parece anómala. Podría darse si aún piensa que ambos "se equivocan" y rechaza _ser mejor_. Las _felicidades _serían sarcásticas.


¡Muchas gracias! A mi juicio, el _si _sigue desempeñando un papel importante porque la pauta porque + subjuntivo siempre necesita un inductor, que normalmente no puede ser un simple _creer que_. Por ejemplo, si uno dice: *_Juan cree que porque uno tenga dinero se vive mejor. ¡Qué estúpido!_
será agramatical porque le falta el inductor que es la exclamación.
Para analizar _Te equivocas al pensar que porque tengas dinero eres mejor, _a mi entender también será posible esta oración que no denota rechazo sino apoyo:
_Tienes toda la razón del mundo al pensar que porque tengas más conocimientos eres mejor._
Si mal no hablo, será porque _al pensar que_ es el inductor.
La explicación de usted también predice que la siguiente oración es anómala, pero tengo dudas:
_Si piensas que una persona vive mejor porque haga mayores esfuerzos, ven a incorporarte a nuestro grupo._
Le consulto sus comentarios. Saludos.


----------



## S.V.

> Juan cree que porque uno tenga dinero se vive mejor. ¡Qué estúpido!


Esta aún me parece aceptable.



> Tienes toda la razón del mundo al pensar que porque tengas más conocimientos eres mejor.


Esta yo no la diría.



> Si piensas que una persona vive mejor porque haga mayores esfuerzos, ven a incorporarte a nuestro grupo.


La original no sería común al separar _porque _de_ creer_, *_Si crees que eres mejor porque tengas dinero_. Aunque esta podría funcionar si _una persona_ (indefinido) es genérica, sospecho que los que han rechazado la original también la rechazarían. No sé si Chileno y Duvija también. Si no acepto la proposición, en vez de ese imperativo que presupone coincidir, sí podría decirlo:  _Si piensas que porque una persona haga mayores esfuerzos, la tiene más fácil en la vida, pues te falta aprender.._.


----------



## JuanSamaranch

S.V. said:


> ​Esta aún me parece aceptable.
> 
> ​Esta yo no la diría.
> 
> ​La original no sería común al separar _porque _de_ creer_, *_Si crees que eres mejor porque tengas dinero_. Aunque esta podría funcionar si _una persona_ (indefinido) es genérica, sospecho que los que han rechazado la original también la rechazarían. No sé si Chileno y Duvija también. Si no acepto la proposición, en vez de ese imperativo que presupone coincidir, sí podría decirlo:  _Si piensas que porque una persona haga mayores esfuerzos, la tiene más fácil en la vida, pues te falta aprender.._.


A mi juicio en _Si crees que eres mejor porque tengas dinero_ la subordinada de porque podría quedar todavía dentro de la subordinada de _creer que_ pero hay más posibilidades de análisis. El caso en que _si _induce subjuntivo de la subordinada de _porque_ está aquí.RAE::Nueva gramática 
_Si piensas que porque haga mayores esfuerzos uno vive mejor, ven a incorporarte a nuestro grupo._
Esta versión sin ambigüedad estructural quedará bien dicha y no muestra rechazo ninguno por parte del hablante. Si hay que analizarla, se atribuye a _si_.  ¿Qué le parece? Saludos


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Roque Li said:


> _*1.-* Si crees que eres mejor porque *tengas *dinero_ ---
> _*2.-* Si piensas que porque *haga *mayores esfuerzos uno vive mejor, ven a incorporarte a nuestro grupo._


Después de leer todas las respuestas, infiero que es regional. En mi zona nadie usaría el subjuntivo en estas frases. Yo diría *1.-* "_tienes_" y *2.-* "_por hacer_".


----------



## JuanSamaranch

MiguelitOOO said:


> Después de leer todas las respuestas, infiero que es regional. En mi zona nadie usaría el subjuntivo en estas frases. Yo diría *1.-* "_tienes_" y *2.-* "_por hacer_".


¡Gracias! ¿El ejemplo de la Nueva gramática también le parece regional?
_Si tienes que quedarte en la calle porque la puerta esté cerrada, llámame._


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Roque Li said:


> ¡Gracias! ¿El ejemplo de la Nueva gramática también le parece regional?
> _Si tienes que quedarte en la calle porque la puerta esté cerrada, llámame._


Esa frase es correcta. Es obligatorio usar "_esté_" porque desconocemos el estado de la puerta.
De todas maneras, por las preferencias regionales, aquí dirían:
_"Si tienes que quedarte en la calle porque la puerta está cerrada, llámame".
o
"Si la puerta está cerrada y tienes que quedarte en la calle, llámame".


_


----------



## JuanSamaranch

MiguelitOOO said:


> Esa frase es correcta. Es obligatorio usar "_esté_" porque desconocemos el estado de la puerta.
> De todas maneras, por las preferencias regionales, aquí dirían:
> _"Si tienes que quedarte en la calle porque la puerta está cerrada, llámame".
> o
> "Si la puerta está cerrada y tienes que quedarte en la calle, llámame".
> 
> 
> _



¡Gracias!  La cambio un poco.

Si crees que tienes que quedarte en la calle porque la puerta esté cerrada, llámame cuando esto suceda.

¿Esta oración será igualmente correcta o un poco más rara?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Roque Li said:


> Si crees que tienes que quedarte en la calle porque la puerta esté cerrada, llámame cuando esto suceda.
> ¿Esta oración será igualmente correcta o un poco más rara?


Sí, esta es rara porque cuando nos piden que "creamos algo" nos tienen que decir "ese algo", y ya no hay incertidumbre, deben decirnos que creamos que la puerta está abierta o  que la puerta está cerrada.

*Si crees que*: tienes que quedarte en la calle porque la puerta *está *cerrada.

Entonces aquí el subjuntivo ya no es obligatorio, pero por las preferencias regionales, muchos dirán "la puerta *esté* cerrada".

Creo que lo descubriste. Es una cuestión de obligatoriedad atendida o desatendida. O de usar el subjuntivo como si fuera obligatorio incluso cuando no lo es.

Confuso, sí es.

Saludos.


----------



## JuanSamaranch

MiguelitOOO said:


> Sí, esta es rara porque cuando nos piden que "creamos algo" nos tienen que decir "ese algo", y ya no hay incertidumbre, deben decirnos que creamos que la puerta está abierta o  que la puerta está cerrada.
> 
> *Si crees que*: tienes que quedarte en la calle porque la puerta *está *cerrada.
> 
> Entonces aquí el subjuntivo ya no es obligatorio, pero por las preferencias regionales, muchos dirán "la puerta *esté* cerrada".
> 
> Creo que lo descubriste. Es una cuestión de obligatoriedad atendida o desatendida. O de usar el subjuntivo como si fuera obligatorio incluso cuando no lo es.
> 
> Confuso, sí es.
> 
> Saludos.





S.V. said:


> ​Esta aún me parece aceptable.
> 
> ​Esta yo no la diría.
> 
> ​La original no sería común al separar _porque _de_ creer_, *_Si crees que eres mejor porque tengas dinero_. Aunque esta podría funcionar si _una persona_ (indefinido) es genérica, sospecho que los que han rechazado la original también la rechazarían. No sé si Chileno y Duvija también. Si no acepto la proposición, en vez de ese imperativo que presupone coincidir, sí podría decirlo:  _Si piensas que porque una persona haga mayores esfuerzos, la tiene más fácil en la vida, pues te falta aprender.._.


¡Muchas gracias! El subjuntivo de la subordinada de _porque _nunca es obligatorio excepto si la subordinada está directamente negada, como en _no porque sea tal tal_.  Pero según estas encuestas, se nota que _si_ no es suficiente para que el verbo de la subordinada de _porque_ incrustada en _creer que _suene natural. ¡Gracias!


----------



## gunnros

En tu último ejemplo entra en juego la nación de la prospectividad, es de por sí distinto el caso. La del hilo, la explicó muy bien Doraemon antes; ambos modos son admisibles, cambia la manera de presentar la información al usar uno y otro.


----------



## JuanSamaranch

gunnros said:


> En tu último ejemplo entra en juego la nación de la prospectividad, es de por sí distinto el caso. La del hilo, la explicó muy bien Doraemon antes; ambos modos son admisibles, cambia la manera de presentar la información al usar uno y otro.


El subjuntivo del último ejemplo no se atribuye a la prospectividad evidentemente. Por lo menos no se atribuye solo a ella. Porque nunca decimos: *Tendríamos que quedarnos en la calle porque la puerta esté cerrada.


----------



## S.V.

_Él creía que porque estuviera cerrada la puerta, nos quedaríamos en la calle_.

Así me parece aceptable. El condicional normalmente pide el imperfecto. Y entiendo sin más contexto que_ quedarse en la calle _no ocurrió (_creyó erróneamente_).


----------



## JuanSamaranch

S.V. said:


> _Él creía que porque estuviera cerrada la puerta, nos quedaríamos en la calle_.
> 
> Así me parece aceptable. El condicional normalmente pide el imperfecto. Y entiendo sin más contexto que_ quedarse en la calle _no ocurrió (_creyó erróneamente_).



En este ejemplo, se atribuirá al rechazo por parte del hablante a la proposición o en otros términos el contexto de la evaluación negativa. Pero no sé si también existe esta posibilidad: aquí _estuviera_ sustituye a _estaría_. Saludos.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, el rechazo actúa como inductor sobre_ estaba_ y_ porque _no introduce la razón de algo que sucede (la puerta _estaba cerrada_, en efecto, pero no causa_ quedarnos en la calle_). Recuerdo de otro hilo que mencionaba la alternancia_ No le creo que tenga fiebre ~ No me cree que tengo fiebre_. La creencia ajena se rechaza más fácilmente, mientras que pareciera ilógico que el hablante rechazara lo que conoce de primera mano, así la función informativa de_ tener _precede "_no creer_". En la oración original, también suena anómalo_ Si yo creo que porque tengas dinero..._ Lo que sugiere que "_si crees_" ya anticipa ese rechazo a la creencia del oyente; aunque seguramente hay contagio de la condicional, especialmente si es prospectivo, como dices. En el ejemplo de la NGLE, no se sabe si_ estará cerrada _o no; aunque en español el presente y el imperfecto de indicativo aún sirven en contextos genéricos, cuando lo esperable sería el subjuntivo (_porque está_ puede ser prospectivo, _esté_ no es _obligatorio_).


----------



## JuanSamaranch

S.V. said:


> Sí, el rechazo actúa como inductor sobre_ estaba_ y_ porque _no introduce la razón de algo que sucede (la puerta _estaba cerrada_, en efecto, pero no causa_ quedarnos en la calle_). Recuerdo de otro hilo que mencionaba la alternancia_ No le creo que tenga fiebre ~ No me cree que tengo fiebre_. La creencia ajena se rechaza más fácilmente, mientras que pareciera ilógico que el hablante rechazara lo que conoce de primera mano, así la función informativa de_ tener _precede "_no creer_". En la oración original, también suena anómalo_ Si yo creo que porque tengas dinero..._ Lo que sugiere que "_si crees_" ya anticipa ese rechazo a la creencia del oyente; aunque seguramente hay contagio de la condicional, especialmente si es prospectivo, como dices. En el ejemplo de la NGLE, no se sabe si_ estará cerrada _o no; aunque en español el presente y el imperfecto de indicativo aún sirven en contextos genéricos, cuando lo esperable sería el subjuntivo (_porque está_ puede ser prospectivo, _esté_ no es _obligatorio_).


Si cambiamos un poco el ejemplo diciendo:
Si tuvisteis que quedaros en la calle porque estuviera cerrada la puerta, sería por culpa de Dios y no de nadie más.
En este contexto, la puerta sí estaba cerrada. ¿Le parece posible esta oración?


----------



## S.V.

"Si tuviste que quedarte en la calle porque estuviera cerrada la puerta, sería por culpa de Dios y no de nadie más".

La cambié a_ tú_, porque no usamos_ vosotros _acá. No suena natural. ¿Quieres probar que aún sirve_ si _como inductor, cuando la proposición en efecto es cierta? Creo que precisamente _porque_ + subjuntivo hace esperar que no se introduzca la "verdadera" razón. Sin_ creer _y sin rechazo,_ estuviera _vendría de no conocerla o no importar tal razón: "_Si tuviste que quedarte en la calle, acaso porque la puerta estuviera cerrada_" (_o por cualquier otra razón_).

Alguien más podría confirmarlo. Aunque_ estuviera_ tiene usos como indicativo (_había estado_, y_ estuvo _en los periódicos, sobre todo en relativas, no tras_ porque_).


----------



## JuanSamaranch

S.V. said:


> "Si tuviste que quedarte en la calle porque estuviera cerrada la puerta, sería por culpa de Dios y no de nadie más".
> 
> La cambié a_ tú_, porque no usamos_ vosotros _acá. No suena natural. ¿Quieres probar que aún sirve_ si _como inductor, cuando la proposición en efecto es cierta? Creo que precisamente _porque_ + subjuntivo hace esperar que no se introduzca la "verdadera" razón. Sin_ creer _y sin rechazo,_ estuviera _vendría de no conocerla o no importar tal razón: "_Si tuviste que quedarte en la calle, acaso porque la puerta estuviera cerrada_" (_o por cualquier otra razón_).
> 
> Alguien más podría confirmarlo. Aunque_ estuviera_ tiene usos como indicativo (_había estado_, y_ estuvo _en los periódicos, sobre todo en relativas, no tras_ porque_).


¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## JuanSamaranch

S.V. said:


> "Si tuviste que quedarte en la calle porque estuviera cerrada la puerta, sería por culpa de Dios y no de nadie más".
> 
> La cambié a_ tú_, porque no usamos_ vosotros _acá. No suena natural. ¿Quieres probar que aún sirve_ si _como inductor, cuando la proposición en efecto es cierta? Creo que precisamente _porque_ + subjuntivo hace esperar que no se introduzca la "verdadera" razón. Sin_ creer _y sin rechazo,_ estuviera _vendría de no conocerla o no importar tal razón: "_Si tuviste que quedarte en la calle, acaso porque la puerta estuviera cerrada_" (_o por cualquier otra razón_).
> 
> Alguien más podría confirmarlo. Aunque_ estuviera_ tiene usos como indicativo (_había estado_, y_ estuvo _en los periódicos, sobre todo en relativas, no tras_ porque_).



Con _Si tuviste que quedarte en la calle porque estuviera cerrada la puerta, sería por culpa de Dios y no de nadie más_, quería expresar _Tuviste que quedarte en la calle; si fue porque estaba cerrada la puerta, sería por culpa de Dios y no de nadie más_. ¿No es posible que exprese algo así, verdad?


----------



## S.V.

No, _porque estaba_. No hay inductor._ Si tuvieras, si hubieras tenido_ podrían crear un contexto hipotético que también afectara a _porque_. _Si hubieras tenido que quedarte en la calle porque te cerraran la puerta, ¿qué habrías hecho? _Curiosamente el presente de indicativo (_porque te cierran_) aún vale, coloquialmente. El presente y el imperfecto a veces se coordinan con el pluscuamperfecto, como en ese otro hilo.

_Si tienes_ parecería la excepción, porque_ si _solo admite el indicativo en el presente, aunque sea prospectivo (como el ejemplo de la NGLE).


----------



## JuanSamaranch

S.V. said:


> No, _porque estaba_. No hay inductor._ Si tuvieras, si hubieras tenido_ podrían crear un contexto hipotético que también afectara a _porque_. _Si hubieras tenido que quedarte en la calle porque te cerraran la puerta, ¿qué habrías hecho? _Curiosamente el presente de indicativo (_porque te cierran_) aún vale, coloquialmente. El presente y el imperfecto a veces se coordinan con el pluscuamperfecto, como en ese otro hilo.
> 
> _Si tienes_ parecería la excepción, porque_ si _solo admite el indicativo en el presente, aunque sea prospectivo (como el ejemplo de la NGLE).


¡Muchas gracias! Entonces la Nueva gramática ha explicado mal la función de_ si _como inductor del subjuntivo de porque. Yo simplemente he construido unas oraciones siguiendo la lógica suya. Saludos.


----------



## JuanSamaranch

S.V. said:


> No, _porque estaba_. No hay inductor._ Si tuvieras, si hubieras tenido_ podrían crear un contexto hipotético que también afectara a _porque_. _Si hubieras tenido que quedarte en la calle porque te cerraran la puerta, ¿qué habrías hecho? _Curiosamente el presente de indicativo (_porque te cierran_) aún vale, coloquialmente. El presente y el imperfecto a veces se coordinan con el pluscuamperfecto, como en ese otro hilo.
> 
> _Si tienes_ parecería la excepción, porque_ si _solo admite el indicativo en el presente, aunque sea prospectivo (como el ejemplo de la NGLE).



¿La versión de Splatoon33 le suena natural?:
_Si porque tengas dinero crees que eres mejor, te equivocas._
Si es así, ya podemos llegar a nuevas conclusiones. Saludos


----------



## Splatoon33

Hola.
Mandé hace unos día una consulta a la RAE sobre esta cuestión, y ésta fue la respuesta:

Consulta:

Hola.

Tengo esta duda con el indicativo y el subjuntivo.

¿Cuál debería usarse en las dos seguientes oraciones?



•Si piensas que porque tienes/tengas dinero eres mejor, te equivocas.



•Si porque tienes/tengas dinero piensas que eres mejor, te equivocas.



Estimado Sr. Zutano:


En relación con su consulta, nos complace remitirle la siguiente información:


Las construcciones causales normalmente requieren un verbo en modo indicativo, incluso cuando se anteponen de modo enfático, como se nota en los casos planteados. Esto se debe a que se expresan hechos constatados en el momento actual. Solamente en casos muy restringidos (por ejemplo, cuando se presenta un inductor) se puede emplear el modo subjuntivo. Puesto que en sus ejemplos no se presenta ningún inductor del subjuntivo, le recomendamos las opciones _Si piensas que porque tienes dinero eres mejor, te equivocas; Si porque tienes dinero piensas que eres mejor, te equivocas._


Reciba un cordial saludo.  



__________

Departamento de «Español al día»

Real Academia Española


Así pues, que con el 'tienes' mejor que con el 'tengas', y si lo dice esta gente que controla un montón, sus razones tendrá.


----------



## JuanSamaranch

Splatoon33 said:


> Hola.
> Mandé hace unos día una consulta a la RAE sobre esta cuestión, y ésta fue la respuesta:
> 
> Consulta:
> 
> Hola.
> 
> Tengo esta duda con el indicativo y el subjuntivo.
> 
> ¿Cuál debería usarse en las dos seguientes oraciones?
> 
> 
> 
> •Si piensas que porque tienes/tengas dinero eres mejor, te equivocas.
> 
> 
> 
> •Si porque tienes/tengas dinero piensas que eres mejor, te equivocas.
> 
> 
> 
> Estimado Sr. Zutano:
> 
> 
> En relación con su consulta, nos complace remitirle la siguiente información:
> 
> 
> Las construcciones causales normalmente requieren un verbo en modo indicativo, incluso cuando se anteponen de modo enfático, como se nota en los casos planteados. Esto se debe a que se expresan hechos constatados en el momento actual. Solamente en casos muy restringidos (por ejemplo, cuando se presenta un inductor) se puede emplear el modo subjuntivo. Puesto que en sus ejemplos no se presenta ningún inductor del subjuntivo, le recomendamos las opciones _Si piensas que porque tienes dinero eres mejor, te equivocas; Si porque tienes dinero piensas que eres mejor, te equivocas._
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> 
> 
> 
> __________
> 
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> 
> Real Academia Española
> 
> 
> Así pues, que con el 'tienes' mejor que con el 'tengas', y si lo dice esta gente que controla un montón, sus razones tendrá.


¡Muchas gracias! Pero todavía falta explicar por qué de las siguientes oraciones una suena mejor que la otra:
_Si te quedas en la calle porque la puerta esté cerrada, llámame.
Si porque tengas dinero piensas que eres mejor, te equivocas._
Porque en el último ejemplo,_ tener dinero_ también puede referirse al futuro, que podría no ocurrir.
Saludos


----------



## Splatoon33

Hola.
Es que como dicen los de la RAE ha de ser con 'tienes', no con 'tengas', pues al emplear el condicional los hechos han de ser contrastados.
Por ejemplo, cuando se se dice "porque tengas dinero te crees mejor" es como si estuvieras diciendo que en caso de tener dinero te crees mejor, y en el contrario, también. Por eso si no es negativa o.interrogativa la oración el subjuntivo no cuela.
Yo lo entiendo así:
• Si (X), (Y).

X= * crees que porque tengas dinero eres mejor.
Y=te equivocas.

Y a la vez se puede seguir diseccionando X.
X= Crees (Z).
Z= *que porque tengas dinero eres mejor.

Entonces, Z sólo sería correcta si fuera interrogativa o negativa.
Porque si bien estas dos frases creo que son correctas:

• ¿Porque tengas dinero eres mejor?
• No porque tengas dinero eres mejor.

Sin embargo, creo que no lo sería:
• *Porque tengas dinero eres mejor.
Y debería ser:
• Porque tienes dinero eres mejor.

Pero es sólo lo que creo, que insisto en que no se me haga mucho caso y se pregunte a gente especializada, que estoy escribiendo esto en el móvil y en la calle y puedo cometer cualquier desparrame o soltar algún disparate, y luego cuando lo leo ni yo me entiendo xd.
Saludos.


----------



## JuanSamaranch

Splatoon33 said:


> Hola.
> Es que como dicen los de la RAE ha de ser con 'tienes', no con 'tengas', pues al emplear el condicional los hechos han de ser contrastados.
> Por ejemplo, cuando se se dice "porque tengas dinero te crees mejor" es como si estuvieras diciendo que en caso de tener dinero te crees mejor, y en el contrario, también. Por eso si no es negativa o.interrogativa la oración el subjuntivo no cuela.
> Yo lo entiendo así:
> • Si (X), (Y).
> 
> X= * crees que porque tengas dinero eres mejor.
> Y=te equivocas.
> 
> Y a la vez se puede seguir diseccionando X.
> X= Crees (Z).
> Z= *que porque tengas dinero eres mejor.
> 
> Entonces, Z sólo sería correcta si fuera interrogativa o negativa.
> Porque si bien estas dos frases creo que son correctas:
> 
> • ¿Porque tengas dinero eres mejor?
> • No porque tengas dinero eres mejor.
> 
> Sin embargo, creo que no lo sería:
> • *Porque tengas dinero eres mejor.
> Y debería ser:
> • Porque tienes dinero eres mejor.
> 
> Pero es sólo lo que creo, que insisto en que no se me haga mucho caso y se pregunte a gente especializada, que estoy escribiendo esto en el móvil y en la calle y puedo cometer cualquier desparrame o soltar algún disparate, y luego cuando lo leo ni yo me entiendo xd.
> Saludos.


¡Gracias! Estoy de acuerdo. Pero estaba preguntando sobre el caso donde la subordinada de_ porque _está fuera del ámbito de crees que. La rareza de esta oración sí que es más difícil de explicar, porque existe el inductor _si_ y además puede ser prospectivo. Saludos


----------



## S.V.

Roque Li said:


> ¿La versión de Splatoon33 le suena natural?:
> _Si porque tengas dinero crees que eres mejor, te equivocas._


No.

¿Las otras tres que mencioné tampoco les parecen aceptables a los compañeros? Quizá si las pronuncian incrédulos. 

_Te equivocas al pensar que porque tengas dinero eres mejor. 
Está estúpido. ¡Juan cree que porque uno tenga dinero, se vive mejor!
Él creía que porque estuviera cerrada la puerta, nos quedaríamos en la calle_.

El hablante sabe que esa creencia es errónea. El rechazo expreso o implícito funciona como inductor, como en la original.


----------



## gunnros

Interesante la respuesta e inesperada. Mucho. Casi todos por instinto la aceptaron, exceptuando Aviador, creo. Me pregunto, a esa mente preclara que te contestó, ¿acaso se le habrá ocurrido el caso de la impersonalidad? ¿Que sea ese un tú genérico e impersonal y que el "tener dinero" sea hipotético?

Vamos a replantear la situación. Estoy hablando con alguien y le cuento que mi sueño es llegar a tener mucho dinero, ser rico, a lo que me responde: si piensas que porque tengas mucho dinero vas a ser feliz, te equivocas. ¿Á quién no le suena en ese contexto?


----------



## Splatoon33

gunnros said:


> Interesante la respuesta e inesperada. Mucho. Casi todos por instinto la aceptaron, exceptuando Aviador, creo. Me pregunto, a esa mente preclara que te contestó, ¿acaso se le habrá ocurrido el caso de la impersonalidad? ¿Que sea ese un tú genérico e impersonal y que el "tener dinero" sea hipotético?
> 
> Vamos a replantear la situación. Estoy hablando con alguien y le cuento que mi sueño es llegar a tener mucho dinero, ser rico, a lo que me responde: si piensas que porque tengas mucho dinero vas a ser feliz, te equivocas. ¿Á quién no le suena ese subjuntivo?



Hola.
Sí, la verdad es que suena natural por lo común que es, pues yo también he empleado el.subjuntivo de ese modo, pero creo que es erroneo y los de la RAE están en lo cierto.
En el caso que pones, tampoco tendría cabida el subjuntivo, pues la respuesta es que el otro piensa que tiene mucho dinero, no que tenga. Es decir, sueña con que tiene mucho dinero, no con que tenga mucho dinero, en su sueño es seguro que tiene mucho dinero.
Suena natural por lo mucho que usamos estas construcciones, pero el subjuntivo ahí no tiene cupo.
Saludos.


----------



## S.V.

Claro que tiene cupo y es totalmente correcto. Es prospectivo como el ejemplo de la NGLE. _Si _+_ presente _puede ser prospectivo, porque_ si_ impone el indicativo en el presente y_ si creas_ no existe en español. Estás dudando de un uso básico del subjuntivo, por una_ recomendación _que no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Splatoon33

Aunque como bien dice Roque Li, es obvio que los de la RAE se contradicen, porque en el ejemplo que pone de "Si te quedas en la calle porque la puerta esté cerrada, llámame", lo dan por válido.
Yo creo que se trata de un error tan común, de un mal uso tan frecuente del subjuntivo, que acabará por aceptarse.


----------



## gunnros

a ver...no sueño con que lo tenga, *ME* *encantaría* tenerlo, te lo pongo así. Y tú me respondes ante la hipótesis con subjuntivo. La respuesta que te dieron  contradice la NGLE (una vez más) además.


----------



## S.V.

Si vas y les preguntas otra vez, por la oración de Gunnros, te dirán que es correcta porque es prospectiva. Ahi nos llamas en unos días.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Si de algo sirve, les comento que encontré veintiún libros que contienen la frase "_Si porque tienes_..." (españoles, la mayoría).
Pero no hallé ninguno con la frase "_Si porque tengas_..."

Esto habla de un uso.


----------



## S.V.

Tuve más suerte con _cre* que porque_, aunque sería más difícil encontrar ejemplos separados.
_
Mujer —dijo Sergio—, yo creo que porque tengan media horita no les va a pasar nada a tus hijos por eso_ (Ferlosio, _El Jarama_).
_Dijiste en la entrevista aquella que hoy en España no se lee, que te crees que porque no te lean a ti a los demás les va a suceder lo mismo _(Delibes,_ Cinco horas_).

Un ejemplo de 1609, en que porque también introduce una opinión que el hablante ve equivocada, seguida del rechazó _qué loco_, como la de mi _estúpido.

¡Oh, qué loco es el fraile descalzo que piensa que porque traiga los pies por el suelo, porque no viste lienzo ni se adorna con paño fino y aunque añada más remiendos que train cuantos peregrinos vienen de Jerusalén y Sanctiago, con todo eso piensa que da muestras de humildad!_ (Juan Bautista de la Concepción,_ Humildad_).


----------



## Splatoon33

En el ejemplo puesto:
-Me encantaría tener mucho dinero para ser feliz.
-*Si piensas que porque tengas mucho dinero serás feliz, te equivocas.

Es decir, le contesta que si piensa algo, y ese algo es que *tiene* mucho dinero y por ello es feliz, y en ningún caso puede ser que *tenga* mucho dinero.


Así que yo pienso que sería correcto:
• Si piensas que por mucho dinero que tengas *no *serás feliz, te equivocas.
Y no:
• *Si piensas que por mucho dinero que tengas serás feliz, te equivocas.


----------



## S.V.

El subjuntivo tiene distintos inductores cuando_ que _modifica sustantivos, mejor nos quedamos con_ porque_. Aunque igual perdimos a Ani hace 30 mensajes.


----------



## Splatoon33

S.V. said:


> El subjuntivo tiene distintos inductores cuando_ que _modifica sustantivos, mejor nos quedamos con_ porque_. Aunque igual perdimos a Ani hace 30 mensajes.


Xd.
Sí es lo que tiene hablar de estas cosas, que uno entra a dar una respuesta y al fin sale con más dudas que quien preguntaba.


----------



## S.V.

La respuesta del hilo estaba en #3: _"Si crees que por tener dinero eres mejor, te equivocas_". Así evitamos complicarnos la vida.


----------



## Ani233

Muchas gracias por todas sus respuestas.
Les agradezco mucho.He intendado buscar ejemplos parecidos en todos mis libros(son de España) que suelo leer,viejos o nuevos , y encontrado cinco frases de este tipo .Pero todas con indicativo.  Así que , después de leer varias veces todas las respuestas , creo que lo mejor sería utilizar el indicativo.


----------



## Peterdg

¡Qué hilo!

Como dice la RAE, "Las construcciones causales normalmente requieren un verbo en modo indicativo..." pero todo el resto de lo que dicen no es testigo de un análisis profundo del tema.

¿Cuál es el régimen modal con _porque_? Normalmente sigue un indicativo. Pero, hay dos casos en los que sigue un subjuntivo:

1) cuando _porque_ se utiliza como alternativa de _para que_. Esto no tiene nada que ver con el tema de este hilo.
2) cuando lo que sigue "porque" no indica la razón por la que lo que se dice en la principal ocurre o no ocurre.

El número 2 es lo que nos interesa en este caso.

Normalmente en los casos que siguen la pauta del número 2, aparece una negación, que sea en la principal o en la subordinada introducida por _porque_.

Por ejemplo:

- *No* vengo a la reunión porque me hayas invitado sino porque Ana también estará. (Negación en la principal)
- Vengo a la reunión, *no* porque me hayas invitado, sino porque Ana también estará. (Negación de la subordinada).

Ahora bien: en la frase original del hilo, que es una oración bastante complicada que no se reduce sencillamente a la pauta simple de mis ejemplos, lo que sigue _porque_ tampoco indica la razón por la que uno sería mejor persona. Eso podría ser la razón por la que se puede utilizar el subjuntivo, incluso si no hay una negación directa en la frase. Sin embargo, el conjunto de lo que dice la frase es algo de polarización negativa, lo que justifica el subjuntivo.

En la mente del hablante, el conjunto de la frase original, se reduce a "No eres mejor persona porque tengas mucho dinero", pero eso dicho en una estructura más complicada.


----------



## Ani233

Muchas gracias , Peterdg.


----------

